# Problème de relève du courrier gmail dans mail



## Erakia (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !
Je m'adresse à vous ce soir pour vous faire part de mon problème et en espérant y trouver une solution. J'ai bcp besoin de mes mails, et mail est vraiment une application indispensable pour moi. Or, depuis la date précise du 29 août, Mail a cessé de relever mes mails, pourtant présents dans la boite de réception sur mon iphone ou sur mail.google.com. 
Ne connaissant pas tellement les manips mail, etc, je vous demande gentiment de m'aider 
Merci d'avance, Erakia.



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, plus exactement de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## Erakia (8 Septembre 2010)

Je redemande de l'aide et m'en remet à vous, j'ai beau rechercher, je ne trouve aucune solution ! Help, merci


----------



## Fmparis (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

"j'ai beau rechercher, je ne trouve aucune solution "

Peux-tu préciser quelles "aucune solution"  as-tu essayé ?

As-tu déjà regardé dans les fils de discussion affichés en bas de cette page, traitant des problème similaires voir le même que tu as ? 

As-tu vérifié que ton compte est bien connecté dans Mail (Menu Bal/connecter tous les comptes).

Si oui as-tu vérifié dans les préférences online de Gmail ?

"J'ai bcp besoin de mes mails" : tu peux toujours les consulter online chez Gmail en attendant de trouver la solution 

à +


----------



## Button_up (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi. Gmail configuré en IMAP, je reçois mes mails sur mon iphone mais plus dans mail. Je consulte mes mails directement sur gmail en attendant mais vraiment pas pratique!! Si quelqu'un a une solution ce serait génial merci.


----------



## Button_up (9 Septembre 2010)

Salut Erakia, à force de cherche je suis tombé sur ce post sur le forum "gmail" j'ai appliqué ce qui est dit ci dessous et cela semble refonctionner Ca m'a récupéré tous mes mails depuis que cela ne fonctionnait plus! ouf trop cool 
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78754.


----------



## Erakia (9 Septembre 2010)

J'ai regardé ton lien mais ça ne m'aide pas... Gmail ne me demande meme pas mon nom d'utilisateur comme ton lien le dit, moi je suis connecté instantanément, mais mon mail ne se relève pas !


----------

